# BufferedImage auf JPanel



## papabaer1707 (28. Dez 2011)

In vielen Beiträgen findet man die Möglichkeit auf JPanels mittels der Methode paintComponent zu zeichnen. Als Nachteil könnte sich hier herausstellen, dass ALLES in dieser Methode gezeichnet werden muss. Als eine Alternative, dies zu umgehen, wird die Verwendung eines BufferedImage genannt, welches dann zu gegebener Zeit (in PaintComponent) aufkopiert wird. Diesen Ansatz habe ich mal probiert umzusetzen, allerdings funktioniert es nicht richtig. Erst mal mein Ansatz:


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.awt.image.BufferedImage;
import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.event.*;

public class PaintSWING extends JFrame {
    // Anfang Attribute
    private byte[][] myColorField = new byte[20][20];
    private BufferedImage zeichenImage;
    private MyCanvasPanel zeichenflaeche = new MyCanvasPanel(zeichenImage);
    private JButton btnDraw = new JButton();

    // Ende Attribute
    public PaintSWING(String title) {
        // Frame-Initialisierung
        super(title);
        setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE);

        int frameWidth = 510;
        int frameHeight = 572;
        setSize(frameWidth, frameHeight);

        Dimension d = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getScreenSize();
        int x = (d.width - getSize().width) / 2;
        int y = (d.height - getSize().height) / 2;
        setLocation(x, y);

        Container cp = getContentPane();
        cp.setLayout(null);
        // Anfang Komponenten
        zeichenflaeche.setBounds(7, 2, 500, 500);
        zeichenflaeche.setBackground(Color.WHITE);
        cp.add(zeichenflaeche);
        // Initialisieren / Angleichen der Zeichenflächen
        zeichenflaeche.init();
        btnDraw.setBounds(424, 512, 75, 25);
        btnDraw.setText("Draw");
        btnDraw.setMargin(new Insets(2, 2, 2, 2));
        btnDraw.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
                public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
                    btnDraw_ActionPerformed(evt);
                }
            });
        cp.add(btnDraw);
        // Ende Komponenten
        setResizable(false);
        setVisible(true);

        zeichenflaeche.repaint();
    }

    // Anfang Methoden
    public void btnDraw_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
        Graphics g = zeichenImage.getGraphics();

        for (int x = 0; x < 19; x++) {
            for (int y = 0; y < 19; y++) {
                int ro = (int) Math.random()*255;
                int ge = (int) Math.random()*255;
                int bl = (int) Math.random()*255;
                g.setColor(new Color(ro, ge, bl));
                g.fillRect(x * 10, y * 10, 9, 9);
            }
        }
        zeichenflaeche.repaint();
    }

    // Ende Methoden
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        new PaintSWING("Zeichnen in SWING");
    }
}
```

... und ...


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.awt.image.BufferedImage;
import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.event.*;

public class MyCanvasPanel extends JPanel {
    private BufferedImage zeichenImage;

    public MyCanvasPanel(BufferedImage zeichenImage) {
        this.zeichenImage = zeichenImage;
    }
    
    public void init() {
        zeichenImage = GraphicsEnvironment.getLocalGraphicsEnvironment()
                                          .getDefaultScreenDevice()
                                          .getDefaultConfiguration()
                                          .createCompatibleImage(this.getWidth(),
                this.getHeight());
    }

    @Override
    public void paintComponent(Graphics g) {
        super.paintComponent(g);
        g.drawImage(zeichenImage, 0, 0, this);
    }
}
```

Nun meine Fragen:

Der Zugriff scheint eigentlich zu funktionieren - nach dem Start erhalte ich ein schwarzes Bild. Dies müsste nach Durchlesen anderer Beiträge zu erwarten sein. Drücke ich jedoch auf den Button sehe ich keine Änderung . Liegt es am Zeichnen oder am Zugriff auf das Image beim Kopieren?
Muss ich eigentlich die beiden Images (in den jeweiligen Methoden) angleichen, aslo die Methode init() verwenden? Sieht für mich ein bisschen komisch aus, ohne wirklich zu erkennen warum.
Weshalb benötige ich hier eigentlich das @Override? Zum Überschreiben brauiche ich das sonst eigentlich nie ...


----------



## vanny (28. Dez 2011)

Versuchs mal mit

```
Graphics2D g = zeichenImage.createGraphics();
g.setRenderingHint(RenderingHints.KEY_ANTIALIASING, RenderingHints.VALUE_ANTIALIAS_ON);
//...hier alle g.tueEtwasAktionen
g.dispose();
```
auf deinem BufferedImage

Gruß Vanny


----------



## papabaer1707 (28. Dez 2011)

Hm, musste erstmal noch etwas korrigieren:


```
private BufferedImage zeichenImage = new BufferedImage(1,1,BufferedImage.TYPE_INT_RGB);
```

Aber die Änderung in Graphics2D zeigt keine Änderung.


----------



## vanny (28. Dez 2011)

hast du auch .createGraphics(); benutzt anstelle von .getGraphics(); ?
hast du dein g auch mit g.dispose(); geschlossen?

[EDIT]und 1x1Pixel ist auch recht klein [/EDIT]


----------



## papabaer1707 (28. Dez 2011)

Jupp, genauso:


```
public void btnDraw_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
        Graphics2D g = zeichenImage.createGraphics();
        g.setRenderingHint(RenderingHints.KEY_ANTIALIASING, RenderingHints.VALUE_ANTIALIAS_ON);

        for (int x = 0; x < 19; x++) {
            for (int y = 0; y < 19; y++) {
                int ro = (int) Math.random()*255;
                int ge = (int) Math.random()*255;
                int bl = (int) Math.random()*255;
                g.setColor(new Color(ro, ge, bl));
                g.fillRect(x * 10, y * 10, 9, 9);
            }
        }
        g.dispose();
        zeichenflaeche.repaint();
    }
```

Das finale Bild müsste ein 20x20-Bild sein, bei dem jedes Quadrat die Kantenlänge 10px hat ...


----------



## xehpuk (28. Dez 2011)

Liegt an deinem 
	
	
	
	





```
init()
```
, welches 
	
	
	
	





```
zeichenImage
```
 einfach als neues BufferedImage setzt. Im Code von PaintSWING malst du aber auf der alten Referenz rum.


----------



## papabaer1707 (28. Dez 2011)

Hm, wenn ich das init rausnehme, habe ich den gleichen Effekt, nur dass die ganze Fläche weiß statt schwarz ist - gezeichnet wird trotzdem nichts. Kann es dann hier daran liegen, dass die Größe nicht stimmen?

Kann das zwar ändern:

```
private BufferedImage zeichenImage = new BufferedImage(1000,1000,BufferedImage.TYPE_INT_RGB);
```

... nur die Größe wäre am Besten genauso groß, wie die Zeichenfläche.


----------



## vanny (28. Dez 2011)

habs mal so nachgebaut:

```
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.Graphics2D;
import java.awt.RenderingHints;
import java.awt.image.BufferedImage;

import javax.swing.JPanel;


public class ZeichenPanel extends JPanel{

	private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;
	private BufferedImage bim;
	private int rasterX = 19, rasterY = 19, tilesWidth = 9, tilesHeight = 9;
	
	public ZeichenPanel(){
		zeichneImage();
		repaint();
	}
	
	private void zeichneImage(){
		bim = new BufferedImage(rasterX*tilesWidth, rasterY*tilesHeight, BufferedImage.TYPE_INT_RGB);
		
		Graphics2D g2d = bim.createGraphics();
		g2d.setRenderingHint(RenderingHints.KEY_ANTIALIASING, RenderingHints.VALUE_ANTIALIAS_ON);
		
		for (int x = 0; x < rasterX; x++) {
            for (int y = 0; y < resterY; y++) {
                int ro = (int) Math.random()*255;
                int ge = (int) Math.random()*255;
                int bl = (int) Math.random()*255;
                System.out.println(ro + ", " + ge + ", " + bl);
                g2d.setColor(new Color(ro, ge, bl));
                g2d.fillRect(x * (tilesWidth+1), y * (tilesHeight+1), tilesWidth, tilesHeight);
            }
        }
        g2d.dispose();
	}
	
	public void paintComponent(Graphics g){
		super.paintComponent(g);
		if(bim != null){
			g.drawImage(bim, 0, 0, bim.getWidth(), bim.getHeight(), null);
		}
	}
}
```

und das sysout gibt nur "0, 0, 0" also is das mit dem schwarzen bild kein Wunder 

[EDIT]
ich bin mal nich so

```
int ro = (int) (Math.random()*255);
                int ge = (int) (Math.random()*255);
                int bl = (int) (Math.random()*255);
```
löst dein Problem 
[/EDIT]


----------



## papabaer1707 (28. Dez 2011)

Oje, so ein Fehler - lasse den ständig auf 0 rumhüpfen.

Scheint nun ganz gut zu funktionieren - hatte ja doch die richtigen Ideen (bis auf eine Ausnahme ). 

Wie kann ich nun die Größen anpassen. Im Grunde kann ich die Größe des Image so groß machen, dass es keine Probleme gibt. Ist das egal, oder macht es überhaupt Sinn diese Anpassung vorzunehmen?


----------



## vanny (28. Dez 2011)

schau dir meinen Code an, da is die Größe je nach Raster und Rechteckgröße angepasst.

...oder wie darf man deine Frage verstehen?

[EDIT]
habs nochmal angepasst

```
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Dimension;
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.Graphics2D;
import java.awt.RenderingHints;
import java.awt.image.BufferedImage;

import javax.swing.JPanel;


public class ZeichenPanel extends JPanel{

	private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;
	private BufferedImage bim;
	private int rasterX = 19, rasterY = 19, tilesWidth = 9, tilesHeight = 9;
	
	public ZeichenPanel(){
		zeichneImage();
		repaint();
	}
	
	private void zeichneImage(){
		bim = new BufferedImage(rasterX*(tilesWidth+1), rasterY*(tilesHeight+1), BufferedImage.TYPE_INT_RGB);
		this.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(bim.getWidth(), bim.getHeight()));
		Graphics2D g2d = bim.createGraphics();
		g2d.setRenderingHint(RenderingHints.KEY_ANTIALIASING, RenderingHints.VALUE_ANTIALIAS_ON);
		
		for (int x = 0; x < 19; x++) {
            for (int y = 0; y < 19; y++) {
                int ro = (int) (Math.random()*255);
                int ge = (int) (Math.random()*255);
                int bl = (int) (Math.random()*255);
                System.out.println(ro + ", " + ge + ", " + bl);
                g2d.setColor(new Color(ro, ge, bl));
                g2d.fillRect(x * (tilesWidth+1), y * (tilesHeight+1), tilesWidth, tilesHeight);
            }
        }
        g2d.dispose();
	}
	
	public void paintComponent(Graphics g){
		super.paintComponent(g);
		if(bim != null){
			g.drawImage(bim, 0, 0, bim.getWidth(), bim.getHeight(), null);
		}
	}
}
```
dann in deinem JFrame nochmal pack(); und es passt.
[/EDIT]


----------



## papabaer1707 (28. Dez 2011)

vanny hat gesagt.:


> schau dir meinen Code an, da is die Größe je nach Raster und Rechteckgröße angepasst.


Ja, das stimmt, nur ist dieses (wenn auch künstlerisch wertvolle) Bild nur als Beispiel gedacht. Gezeichnet werden könnten ja beliebige Figuren. Bei mir habe ich ich ein Panel mit einer vorgegebenen Größe und ein Image, welches ich gerne an diese Größe (automatisch) anpassen möchte. Ich denke mal, dass ich das zu kompliziert sehe ... ich kenne die Größe des Panels, also gebe ich die Größe des Images so ein - automatisch wäre nur schöner 

... sehe schon - war zu schnell für deine Ergänzung ...


----------



## vanny (29. Dez 2011)

dann übergib doch die Größe des Panels an dein Image ???:L


----------

